# HD on TV2 in dual mode 722



## SMelody (Jan 4, 2009)

Is there any way to get HD on TV2 in dual mode on the 722? I am about to replace my old tv with a Sharp Aquos and want HD on this as well as the TV1 which is hooked up via HDMI.......... regular coax goes to TV2


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

SMelody said:


> Is there any way to get HD on TV2 in dual mode on the 722? I am about to replace my old tv with a Sharp Aquos and want HD on this as well as the TV1 which is hooked up via HDMI.......... regular coax goes to TV2


No, TV2 is SD only. The way I have mine setup is I have HDMI to the main TV in the living room and component hooked up to the HD TV in the bedroom. I live alone so I don't mind having to watch the same station in both rooms because I only watch one at a time.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

make tv2 HD with an ota antenna

fred


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

fredinva said:


> make tv2 HD with an ota antenna
> 
> fred


That will only work for the OTA channels! It's not a solution. 
I have two HD sets and have a 622 and a 722, one for each set. I also have two SD sets that are connect to the TV2 outputs of each receiver. If you want HD on each set you will really need a second HD receiver.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

lujan said:


> No, TV2 is SD only. The way I have mine setup is I have HDMI to the main TV in the living room and component hooked up to the HD TV in the bedroom. I live alone so I don't mind having to watch the same station in both rooms because I only watch one at a time.


Whats the maximum cable run with a component cable?
HDMI Cable?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

smackman said:


> Whats the maximum cable run with a component cable?
> HDMI Cable?


I'm afraid I don't know and have not had to test long runs. My master bedroom is on the other side of the same wall in the living room so both runs are only about 6 feet.


----------



## mcjunk (Oct 25, 2005)

I know you can buy hdmi and component cables in lengths up to 100'. As a general rule, the longer cables uses larger conductors. I have a 35' component cable running from my receiver output to the HDTV in my kitchen, and the picture is clear as a bell.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

It would require a 70 foot "cable" to my bedroom television. Can a HDMI cable be ran this distance or component?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

smackman said:


> It would require a 70 foot "cable" to my bedroom television. Can a HDMI cable be ran this distance or component?


They make cables that long but I've seen varying levels of success based on the display and source type, cable quality, etc. Another option is to run two runs of CAT5 and use HDMI extenders like the one from Wiredzone or a set of component and stereo audio baluns. If you want DD5.1 audio on the second TV I recommend doing HDMI.


----------



## southsound (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a VIP 722 that drives several HD displays so maybe my experience may help. In our house, we don't need to run the DVR in dual mode because we always watch the same programming and single mode gives us PIP. But I think it would work for you even in dual mode. All of the ports on the VIP722 are hot at all times. We use the component output to run our home theater projector using MonoPrice cables totalling 37'. The greatroom Panny Plasma is run using HDMI with a 50' MonoPrice 24ga cable + 2 6" port saver cables. My AVR's don't do HDMI so I run the Toslink output of the DVR into an INDAY TLDA1 Toslink Distribution Amp. One 50' Toslink goes to the greatroom AVR and a 3' goes to the theater AVR. The TLDA1 is not a beam splitter, but rather a true distribution amp so the outputs are as strong as allowed by the Toslink spec. Although I run an HDMI to the Panny, the Toslink output on the Panny is just 2 channel - not ideal. So running the separate Toslink gives me much better sound when I am using the AVR for concerts or movies - and I still get the HDMI sound when watching the news or whatever. We also run a couple of sets (excercise area and kitchen) from the RF output using a simple RF splitter.

Inday also makes a great component video distribution amp, the HDDA-2. Even if you are not splitting the signal, it is going to give you enough boost for a 300' maximum cable. You might want to try using just the Toslink cable for sound - but I think I would spend the extra $60 and buy the TDLA-1 for a run that long. I also recommend the MonoPrice cables. They are all I use in our home and I have never had a problem with them.

As long as you don't need to run a different signal between the two sets, this configuration should work. You might even want to consider Single mode as then both remotes would work on TV1 and you could avoid the need of a separate IR repeater.

Just a note: I do not work for eithe MonoPrice or Inday. I am just a very satisfied customer of both companies. As this is my first post, I can't post URLs so the address of Inday is inday dot com.


----------

